# Good live bait pier rod blanks



## Kylewisee (Jun 25, 2016)

What are some good live bait blanks for the pier


----------



## Caleb 850 (Mar 23, 2016)

i was wondering this same question


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

Either a cousins or batson shadow


----------



## Mullet Killer (Dec 25, 2012)

one of my favorites is the cousins 907m. rainshadow 1087, and then for bigger baits/ tarpon rods there is the seeker CSJ90 or the PS85


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

Rainshadow RCLB series are affordable and very durable. They are composites so they are slightly heavier than the full graphite blanks but I think they more than make that up in durability and value.


----------

